# TuneUp 2011



## mofo45 (25. August 2010)

Hi Leute,

Ich wollte mal fragen ob TuneUp 2011 gut ist ich es mir kaufen soll
da mein Pc sehr Langsam ist.


----------



## Lexx (25. August 2010)

nein. mit diesem tool machst du einen langsamen rechner nicht schneller.

wenn du etwas in dieser richtung brauchst, gibts wesentlich fähigere.


----------



## Gast XXXX (25. August 2010)

Hier mal ein sehr schöner Artikel über TuneUP. TuneUp: Wundermittel oder Placebo?


----------



## Sash (25. August 2010)

fangen wir mal anders an, 
1. was hast du für einen rechner?
2. was genau läuft dir zu langsam?
3. für was alles brauchst du den pc?
4. wieviel kannst du zum upgraden ausgeben?


----------



## mofo45 (25. August 2010)

1. Ich habe eine Intel q6600 @2,80 ghz
2. Mir laufen die Spiele zu langsam und das Hochfahren dauert extreme lange
3. Ich brauch ihn hauptsächlich für´s zoggen
4. Geld spiel keine rolle


----------



## Kaktus (25. August 2010)

System zugemüllt? Ein haufen Nutzloser Programme? Vielleicht doppelt irgendwelche Virenscanner installiert? Mal Temp Ordner gelöscht u.s.w.! Wer sein System nicht pflegt, wird einen immer langsameren Rechner haben. Wenn du es schneller haben willst, kauf eine SSD. NUr wenn du da wieder alles zu müllen lässt, wird es auch langsamer.


----------



## Sash (25. August 2010)

grafikkarte und ram?
platte mal aufräumen, temps mit ccleaner löschen und registry reinigen wäre ein guter anfang. dann man treiber und windows aktualisieren.. festplatte defragmentieren..


----------



## mofo45 (25. August 2010)

ich habe window neu rauf geamcht 3 tage alt viren prog is nur eins drauf 
aber das mit dem temp ordner würde ich gerne ausprobieren 
wo finde ich den ?
PS: ich habe 4 gb arbeitsspeicher und geforce 260 extreme


----------



## Painkiller (25. August 2010)

Ich hab mir mal erlaubt, das Thema in das richtige Unterforum zu verschieben!

MFG
Pain


----------



## Lexx (25. August 2010)

mofo45 schrieb:


> aber das mit dem temp ordner würde ich gerne ausprobieren
> wo finde ich den ?


gibts mehrere, suche benutzen!


----------



## Ezio (25. August 2010)

Versuch mal in msconfig alles außer Virenscanner zu deaktivieren, das sollte die Startzeit deutlich verkürzen.


----------



## Sash (25. August 2010)

ähm nicht einfach alles deaktivieren! dann läuft nix mehr, nichtmals windows. mit msconfig sollte man behutsam umgehen.
lad dir mal ccleaner herunter, bei chip oder so. damit machst du nix falsch, räumt deine registry auf und löscht deine temps, und kostet nix. auslogics disk defrag ist auch kostenlos und damit kannst du, wenn alles andere fertig ist mal die platten defragmentieren. hast du die neusten treiber runtergeladen oder nur die von einer cd installiert? motherboard chipsatz treiber, graka, soundkarte bzw chip usw..immer den neusten runterladen. bios mal geupdatet und alle einstellungen kontrolliert und optimiert?


----------



## Sash (25. August 2010)

so ein gefühl sagt mir, er hat alles raus genommen und nun läuft nix mehr..


----------



## Ezio (25. August 2010)

Nope da läuft alles, ist nur Müll den niemand braucht. Warum sollte man Adobe Reader, Steam, Logitech, Creative etc. immer laufen lassen? Die Rechenleistung kann man auch sinnvoll nutzen.


----------



## Sash (25. August 2010)

da gibts auch viele einträge von ms bzw win, die sollte man drin lassen. also die meisten.


----------



## Ezio (25. August 2010)

Die sind alle in den Diensten integriert, bei Systemstart kann man alles ohne Bedenken deaktivieren.


----------



## Sash (25. August 2010)

ok und wo zum teufel hast du da oben geschrieben: "aber unter dienste nicht"?


----------



## Ezio (25. August 2010)

Sollte sich von selbst verstehen


----------



## Sash (25. August 2010)

ja, für dich, mich, ein paar anderen.. aber das er sich so lange nicht mehr meldet bereitet dir kein kopf zerbrechen?


----------



## Ezio (25. August 2010)

Nö, warum? Nicht jeder sitzt den ganzen Tag am PC 

Wäre auch gar kein Problem, einfach die Dienste im abgesicherten Modus wieder aktivieren


----------



## Sash (25. August 2010)

im normalfall.. naja warten wirs mal ab, ich hab eh hunger.


----------



## mofo45 (25. August 2010)

@Sash: hi so ich habe das prog jetzt von chip was muss ich da jetzt machen ?


----------



## Sash (25. August 2010)

auch installiert?


----------



## mofo45 (25. August 2010)

jop habe ich auch installiert


----------



## msimpr (25. August 2010)

Dan mache ich mal an dieser Stelle weiter

Computer Reinigen, Festplatten Reiniger, Programm zur Computer Reinigen, Festplatten Reiniger downloaden


----------



## mofo45 (25. August 2010)

das zeigt mir die ganze zeit an das ein laufwerk fehlt und das ich eine cd einlegen soll


----------

